# What Im up to



## Tclem (Aug 8, 2018)

at 42 I have a 4 year old and another on the way. Time to expand

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm thinkin it's time to go see the doctor and have your tubes snipped! Because in a few short years, old age is going to kick in. Not the smart old age like @Mike1950 , Oh NOOOO... We're talkin that ignorant old age thing, where you think you're still 25 or 30, and get out in the yard tryin to play football with teenage boys, and have to roll out of bed and climb up the wall, because you can't move like a normal person anymore, and can't sit up!!  

Buddy had the laser job done, said it was pretty painless, and not very expensive, he was up and moving that afternoon, but I wouldn't let him come back to work for 3-4 days. Brother-in-law felt great after his too, went to work the next day, was a dozer operator. He said by noon it looked like he had a pair of grapefruit stuffed in his shorts. Was off for over a week trying to get better!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Aug 8, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I'm thinkin it's time to go see the doctor and have your tubes snipped! Because in a few short years, old age is going to kick in. Not the smart old age like @Mike1950 , Oh NOOOO... We're talkin that ignorant old age thing, where you think you're still 25 or 30, and get out in the yard tryin to play football with teenage boys, and have to roll out of bed and climb up the wall, because you can't move like a normal person anymore, and can't sit up!!
> 
> Buddy had the laser job done, said it was pretty painless, and not very expensive, he was up and moving that afternoon, but I wouldn't let him come back to work for 3-4 days. Brother-in-law felt great after his too, went to work the next day, was a dozer operator. He said by noon it looked like he had a pair of grapefruit stuffed in his shorts. Was off for over a week trying to get better!


Well, I did start late. Didn’t realize what caused kids. Lol. I played baseball until I was 36. Still putting the equipment on and catching. I see me trying to play again in a few years with my son.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

I see you in traction in a few years!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 8, 2018)

Second one on the way- should we set up a “Go fund me page” for you? The 2nd one get’s expensive and you know how expensive travel ball is and costly catcher’s equipment are (my youngest one is putting a big hole in my wallet since he started baseball very young). Looks like you got some room left yet for a batting cage and a baseball field back there.

Congratulations to the 2nd addition to your family and your new house addition!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Second one on the way- should we set up a “Go fund me page” for you? The 2nd one get’s expensive and you know how expensive travel ball is and costly catcher’s equipment are (my youngest one is putting a big hole in my wallet since he started baseball very young). Looks like you got some room left yet for a batting cage and a baseball field back there.
> 
> Congratulations to the 2nd addition to your family and your new house addition!


Little girl
On the way but my brother has a hitting academy here in town. Cages and fields will be free. Lol. I know how expensive it is. We didn’t have travel ball growing up but I hope my son wants to hunt and fish more than play ball. They get crazy with it now days. I do have 9 acres to build fields though lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 9, 2018)

Best looking framing studs I’ve seen in a long time. I’m talking about the wood, so don’t get excited. 

If you think your kids were expensive to raise, try raising two girls who just had to have horses and a sympathetic wife who had one when she was a girl. Showing an Arabian gelding all over the USA and Canada was really expensive. Ended up with hundreds of ribbons and great memories but no money. And yes, they do eat like a horse. Makes travel ball expenses look like just a visit to the local diner.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 9, 2018)

You're taking pics of people working... That's what ya really been up too...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 9, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Little girl
> On the way but my brother has a hitting academy here in town. Cages and fields will be free. Lol. I know how expensive it is. We didn’t have travel ball growing up but I hope my son wants to hunt and fish more than play ball. They get crazy with it now days. I do have 9 acres to build fields though lol



A little girl- that is fantastic! You and your wife went through the list to name her yet? You will manage financially as everyone does with a growing family. We always wanted a girl, however we ended up with 3 boys- yes, I have the infield bases covered. I grew up in the city and I am now between the city and the country life (relocated)- it took me sometime to really appreciate the other side of how other people live........hunting and fishing in the country. It is great thing that you want your son to experience those 2 things outside of baseball. At this stage of the game, my son started baseball back when he was 5- he is 12 now. As far as baseball, I figure he stuck with it for 7 years and I want him to have the opportunity to enjoy it as much as he feels the that the game is still giving back to him, that it is still fun, that it instill a sense of camaraderie, that he is growing and progressing- the time and $ put in is worth the experience and memory down the road. It helps build character and confidence. He loves being a catcher- he is continuing to develop power, he has fairly good discipline at the plate (does not expand the zone or chase pitches)/OBP is fairly high, he is fairly good defender behind the plate. Throwing on 2nd is still in progress, same with having quicker hands to get in front of the ball and working on developing foot speed.......them catchers just have heavy legs . 

We didn’t have travel when I was growing up as well. Recreational ball here is limited as there is a threshold when you get a certain age- that is when travel ball kicks in. You have to remind yourself while baseball is a form of entertainment, it is a big business. You can’t get caught into that mumbo jumbo.

Larry, you know even though you sank and invested all that time and money- it was well worth it. You can’t replace experience and you have all those great memories to last a lifetime. Arabian show horses- you always wanted a son, well I am up for adoption........I am pretty low maintenance and I have some pretty wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 9, 2018)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 151416



Damn, I can see the clear in the background- 9 acres you say! I definitely see a nice baseball field back there, nice backstop, dug-out and some bleachers. “Build it and they will come”...........

That is some great framing. I actually am a Designer by trade and help a friend last year and drew up construction plans and elevations via CAD for a back addition for his home- a fairly enormous master suite, an overhead studio up his garage connected by a running trellis. The addition is in construction and anxious to see how it will turn out.......I am anxious how your addition turn up as well. 

Your addition looks like it could be a nice size “man cave”. Looks like a nice sizeable master bedroom with walk in closet and a nice size master bath (could see some pipes in the raised slab) OR a family room? I see there are rough-ins for 2 windows in the one side- try to maximize as much as natural light as you can in the room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2018)

Good to see you here Tony, it's been awhile. House is looking good! Tony


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2018)

Is Paxton excited about becoming a big brother?


----------



## kweinert (Aug 9, 2018)

Don't do what I did. Had a daughter at 36 (13 years after the first one) and for her 6th birthday we bought a swing set. I figured if 2 20 year olds could load it into the truck then one 40 year old could get it out.

I did. 

And then had hernia surgery. I think the doc had a small issue and impinged a nerve in my leg. For 3 days it felt like someone was holding hot coals the the inside of my thigh. Then it quit - I figured my brain just figured out to ignore the pain because if it was real I'd be dead. To this day I have issues with sensitivity in the leg - sometimes numb, sometimes extremely sensitive to touch. There is documented nerve damage - the signals don't get to where they're supposed to.

The sensitive days I just put capsaicin on it.

So, just be careful and maybe reign it in just a little bit - still gotta have fun and enjoy them though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 9, 2018)

And here I thought the addition was an extension to your workshop. Congrats on. your expanding family! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Best looking framing studs I’ve seen in a long time. I’m talking about the wood, so don’t get excited.
> 
> If you think your kids were expensive to raise, try raising two girls who just had to have horses and a sympathetic wife who had one when she was a girl. Showing an Arabian gelding all over the USA and Canada was really expensive. Ended up with hundreds of ribbons and great memories but no money. And yes, they do eat like a horse. Makes travel ball expenses look like just a visit to the local diner.


The bad part. My brother has horses. Niece barrel races. I see that in comingnalso. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Damn, I can see the clear in the background- 9 acres you say! I definitely see a nice baseball field back there, nice backstop, dug-out and some bleachers. “Build it and they will come”...........
> 
> That is some great framing. I actually am a Designer by trade and help a friend last year and drew up construction plans and elevations via CAD for a back addition for his home- a fairly enormous master suite, an overhead studio up his garage connected by a running trellis. The addition is in construction and anxious to see how it will turn out.......I am anxious how your addition turn up as well.
> 
> Your addition looks like it could be a nice size “man cave”. Looks like a nice sizeable master bedroom with walk in closet and a nice size master bath (could see some pipes in the raised slab) OR a family room? I see there are rough-ins for 2 windows in the one side- try to maximize as much as natural light as you can in the room.


We built this on the fly. No plans


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2018)

Tony said:


> Is Paxton excited about becoming a big brother?


No. He said he isn’t speaking to her

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Damn, I can see the clear in the background- 9 acres you say! I definitely see a nice baseball field back there, nice backstop, dug-out and some bleachers. “Build it and they will come”...........
> 
> That is some great framing. I actually am a Designer by trade and help a friend last year and drew up construction plans and elevations via CAD for a back addition for his home- a fairly enormous master suite, an overhead studio up his garage connected by a running trellis. The addition is in construction and anxious to see how it will turn out.......I am anxious how your addition turn up as well.
> 
> Your addition looks like it could be a nice size “man cave”. Looks like a nice sizeable master bedroom with walk in closet and a nice size master bath (could see some pipes in the raised slab) OR a family room? I see there are rough-ins for 2 windows in the one side- try to maximize as much as natural light as you can in the room.


Master bed room and a play room besidenit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2018)

kweinert said:


> Don't do what I did. Had a daughter at 36 (13 years after the first one) and for her 6th birthday we bought a swing set. I figured if 2 20 year olds could load it into the truck then one 40 year old could get it out.
> 
> I did.
> 
> ...


My left leg stays numb about 90% of the day. Need to go get it checked out

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 9, 2018)

Tclem said:


> We built this on the fly. No plans



That is nuts! I know people budget additions and renovations (yeah, I know designers like us like to add to the cost by making suggestions)- but for resale purposes and I know this for a fact working with real estate agents, for a master suite, if you can fit a double sink that would be a bonus. If you can add windows, it will help the room breath, you can get more natural sunlight, makes it feel “airy” and it actually gives the illusion of making the room larger. Paint the room lighter especially if you have adjoining spaces up against it as it will make the room appear slightly larger.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> That is nuts! I know people budget additions and renovations (yeah, I know designers like us like to add to the cost by making suggestions)- but for resale purposes and I know this for a fact working with real estate agents, for a master suite, if you can fit a double sink that would be a bonus. If you can add windows, it will help the room breath, you can get more natural sunlight, makes it feel “airy” and it actually gives the illusion of making the room larger. Paint the room lighter especially if you have adjoining spaces as again it makes the room appear slightly larger.


Has 4 windows on 3 walls. Hopefully I never sell it and my son or daughter gets the house.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2018)

What's with all that brick....you should demo that....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 9, 2018)

Tony said:


> Is Paxton excited about becoming a big brother?





Tclem said:


> No. He said he isn’t speaking to her

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 9, 2018)

Bummer. I read the title and opened this thread thinking it was going to be a weight-guessing contest.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 11, 2018)

When is your wife due? Prayers for you and your expanding family. Make sure you pay attention to Paxton, sometimes the first gets a little jealous when #2 comes along.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2018)

SENC said:


> Bummer. I read the title and opened this thread thinking it was going to be a weight-guessing contest.


250?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 12, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> 250?


Up to, Mike, up to...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2018)

SENC said:


> Up to, Mike, up to...


 so yall are hinting I am way too low??


----------



## SENC (Aug 12, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> so yall are hinting I am way too low??


Just recognizing that at your age it is easy to get disoriented and mix up with down.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2018)

SENC said:


> Just recognizing that at your age it is easy to get disoriented and mix up with down.


grrrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2018)

Johnturner said:


> When is your wife due? Prayers for you and your expanding family. Make sure you pay attention to Paxton, sometimes the first gets a little jealous when #2 comes along.


Dec 31st

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 23, 2018)

If all goes as planned you get a bonus tax deduction!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2018)

Johnturner said:


> If all goes as planned you get a bonus tax deduction!


A daughter... most expensive bonus tax deduction he ever got, well wigh the exception of his wife....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 24, 2018)

Johnturner said:


> If all goes as planned you get a bonus tax deduction!


I hope so lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

